# Woodland walks



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

A useful facility for finding woodland areas for dogwalking or just being close to nature, can be found by clicking on the 'Find a wood' feature of the sidebar at www.woodlandtrust.org.uk Great for checking out locations close to where you intend to stay with your motorhome.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks I must admit though since reading the following link and also the one about Sandringham I have been slightly worried in some areas, we fancied going to Sandringham but the dog illness has put me off.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-75203-0.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I love the Link thanks we can start planning :wink:


----------

